# Agility Title for Mayhem :)



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Mayhem earned her UKC Agility Level 1 (UAG1) title on Sunday. 4 trials, 4 Q's. 3 of 4 with placements. 1 of those was a blue. 

She was fast and focused all weekend. Handler caused faults cost us 1 blue ribbons and we got beat by less than a second on anther. Very successful weekend for us.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great Job! Congratulations!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: Great job!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Way to go!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Go Mayhem!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Great job! Congratulations!!!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great job ! A big congrats to you both!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Yes, good effort by both of you....must be a nice feeling.

SuperG


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ya!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Fezzik von barry (Feb 26, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job, both of you!!!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Great job!!


----------

